# John Deere tractor seat



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I am in need of a new OEM complete 7X10 series deluxe tractor seat for one of my tractors. If you guys or gals are talking to your parts guys could you ask for me? I'm getting the run around up here. Pretty sure Sears made them. I really want the OEM seat. Going in a 7410 cab model. Thanks


----------



## discmowerdr (Dec 30, 2019)

Doesn't appear to be available as a unit according to the parts book.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto not available as a set from JD that I can locate in 7410 PC


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for checking, not even a decent one available from a tractor wrecker up here.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I saw this and i am not sure if you could replace the seat cushioning and keep your framing or not.

Regards, Mike

https://www.jensales.com/categories/77962-john-deere-7410-seats-cab-interiors.html


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Check out www.tractorseats.com. They have complete seat and suspensions available for the 7410. Several different options, but the Grammar is a pretty nice seat.


----------

